# laptop for Rs 45 000



## izzikio_rage (Jan 24, 2009)

hey everyone .....am planning to buy a laptop for around 45 000 bucks. Should have atleast a 14 inch screen and a decent graphics solution.....want to play games but don't mind if I have to run them at lower settings ...

please suggest...


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2009)

HP Pavilion DV5 -1104 TU
Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 @ 2.0GHz, Intel PM45 Chipset, 2MB L2 Cache, 3GB DDR2 SDRAM, 250GB SATA, 8x Double Layer LightScribe DVD Drive, 15.4" inch Wide Screen WXGA TFT Display, Brightview Technology, Stereo Speakrs, 1.3 Megapixel Integrated Web camara 5 in 1 Media Reader, 56k Modem, NIC, 802.11a/b/g WiFi, Bluetooth 2.0, S-video TV Out, IEEE 1394, 3 USB 2.0, eSATA, FPR, HDMI, Windows Vista Home Premium Edition.( 1 Year Limited Warranty)


SONY VAIO VGN - FZ-32 G
Mobile Core 2 Duo T5550 Processor @ 1.83GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 667Mhz FSB , Intel 965GM Express Chipset with Intel X3100 GPU, 1024MB DDR2 667MHz RAM, 200GB SATA HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 15.4 inch Widescreen TFT, LAN, i.Link IEEE 1394, Integrated Bluetooth 2.0, Integrated Motion Eye Camera, Integrated Wireless 802.11 a / b / g, 56K Modem, Card Reader, 2 USB Ports, Integrated Speakers, 2.7Kgs, Up to4 Hours of Use, Windows Vista Home Premium, Carry Case (1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 47490/-


Dell Studio 15


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks desiibond ....just checked out the website for both of these.....the reviews say that the intel GPU cannot run some games at all.....so its better to go for a GPU from nvidia or ATI (AMD) .......

Studio 15 configs are good ......but they are a little out of my price range..(over 50K )


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2009)

^^hmm. to get a laptop with good GPU,you need to put atleast 50k.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 29, 2009)

50k will be a stretch ....will try ...what are the options available with decent graphics cards on them?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 29, 2009)

Dell Studio XPS 16.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 30, 2009)

the dell website has a the studio 15 and an inspire series laptop where you can add on a graphics card....will that be inferior to the studio 16. Also how about other brands ....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 5, 2009)

with the budget coming out a few people have told me that its better to wait........is there a chance that the budget will seriously change the prices?


----------



## Akshay (Feb 5, 2009)

Dont fall for Dell Studio 15. They keep changing the config and price every now n then and demand extra money. I was given a quotation of 44969 which changed to 45234, then to 45534 and after I paid 45534, I was asked to pay another 2857 for graphics card. l have cancelled my order.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2009)

how is the HP pavilion that you brought ? and how much did it cost you? and how is the overall performance in heavy applications like games?


----------



## amitash (Feb 11, 2009)

^If your looking to game, then a laptop is not for you...You will barely be able to run all games and that too at low settings


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 12, 2009)

wht do u guys say abt this 1??
*www.hclstore.in/hcl_leaptop_t39.html


----------



## foruamit2004 (Feb 12, 2009)

Total Crap(didn't see the link, i know how it is)..you would be bette off with acer aspiar one ~ 16k, asus eepc 9XX - 19k, sumsung n10 ~ 25k


nishantv2003 said:


> wht do u guys say abt this 1??
> *www.hclstore.in/hcl_leaptop_t39.html


 
@ thread starter
If you can live with Zenith then their is laptop from zenith director ultra plus - 
specs like this you won't find it in a 60k dell or hp laptop
spec - 4GB ddr2 677 mhz, 320 Gb HDD, Nvidia *9600GS* GFX CARD, 15" tft + all other usual things...


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Feb 12, 2009)

i have dell inspiron 1525 its very good....
config: c2d,3gbddr2,250hdd....


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 13, 2009)

foruamit2004 said:


> Total Crap(didn't see the link, i know how it is)..you would be bette off with acer aspiar one ~ 16k, asus eepc 9XX - 19k, sumsung n10 ~ 25k



hey yaar but the spec r awsome...
idnt know abt this laptop personally but for this price specs r good i guess?? 
guys i need u on this.. plz tell yaar... wht 2 buy???


----------



## foruamit2004 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ but the GPU is intel 4500 hd.. not at all for gaming (even in ur dreams  )..

EDIT: I missunderstood this leapfrog with another leap model but still its specs are not very good according to the price, infect you can get specs like this in many 40-45k laptops, problem comes when you need a good GPU..

BTW: if you can consider HCL then should do some reserch on ZENITH laptops..


----------



## thestrategist (Feb 14, 2009)

i'd recommend the hp pavillion dv5-1104ax

the config:
AMD Turion™ X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor RM-70
3GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
320GB HDD
15.4" display
ATI Radeon HD 3450 512MB Graphics Card
the rest are pretty standard.

The GPU on this one will be sufficient to play all current games, albeit at low to moderate settings - but playable nevertheless.
The speakers on HP Pavillion notebooks are easily better than those on Dell notebooks.

The current price is around 47-48k, i think. u can check it with an HP dealer.

at ur budget, i don't think u can get any better.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 16, 2009)

> @ thread starter
> If you can live with Zenith then their is laptop from zenith director ultra plus -
> specs like this you won't find it in a 60k dell or hp laptop
> spec - 4GB ddr2 677 mhz, 320 Gb HDD, Nvidia *9600GS* GFX CARD, 15" tft + all other usual things...



what is the price of this laptop? and  is there any major problem with the zenith models ? All the reviews I read say that its only downside is the 1GB of ram and that it heats up a lot...



thestrategist said:


> i'd recommend the hp pavillion dv5-1104ax
> 
> the config:
> AMD Turion™ X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor RM-70
> ...




looks pretty cool ......but how do the turions compare to the core2 duo models? are they future proof?

A friend brought the studio 15 recently at around 48K bucks will check the config and let you know.......it has the ATI 3450 card.....

by the how are the MSI gaming laptops that are being advertised in Digit ? MSI GT627 Gaming Notebook (Nvidia geforce 9800 ) .....what is the price


----------



## abhisheksohal (Feb 18, 2009)

The Zenith laptop hasnt got 1gb ram..as u might have read in the techtree review...its got 4 gb ddr2 ram...nd as for heating...the laptop they have reviewed has T5800 processor...which produces more heat compared to P8400 2.26 ghz,3mb cache,1066 mhz FSB processor that zenith is now providing with this laptop..and also i'd like to tell u that being a gaming laptop its bound to heat up a bit when playing high end games coz of the geforce 9600M gs..which will produce some amount of heat(more than integrated graphics) ..anyways..u can use a cooling pad to brng down the temps. ...but i think the new laptop with P8400 processor would definitely produce less heat...so u should definitely consider zenith director plus ultra as an option if u want a highly good config. for ur budget..im buyin this one too ..very soon..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2009)

@abhisheksohal thanks dude....so how much is the director plus costing you? where are you buying it from? and what are the provisions for after sales support? 

I just checked out the review of the MSI GT627 Gaming Notebook....seems like a steal at its price of around 53K do check it out.....although I have no idea how MSI's aftersales service is ......


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey that's a killer config for the price . Are U sure it's 53K ?

After sales service diifers from place to place. If possible check about MSI laptop service in your city. 

As far as I know Priya & Top Notch Infotronix are the service provider for MSI laptops.


----------



## abhisheksohal (Feb 18, 2009)

@izzikio_rage
Its actually costing around 44k(final inc. tax) here in chandigarh and my dad knows a guy who deals in computers etc. and hes gettin it for us at 41k! The laptop comes with 1 year warranty..and its onsite as is mentioned in their brochure...and they've got 450+ service centers throughout the country...all laptops are ICT(indian condition testing) passed..and looks are also no less than HP or dell...and it doesnt have a cheap build or anything like that..do have a luk at it..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2009)

@abhisheksonal thanks dude....will check for my city ....at 41 its a lot cheaper than the dell rigs having the same config...

@topgear not really sure of the price, it was mentioned on some site in dollars and said that it will cost almost the same here ......but still.... also there is the MSI GX400 (14 inch) series ....trying to find the price of these too....

someone on another thread told me that the GX400 is around 70K


----------



## pickster (Feb 19, 2009)

The MSI GT627 costs $1300 in US which itself is around 65K. how the hell can you get it for 53K??

I even talked to the MSI Regional Manager- North & East India, and it costs Rs. 93000 + VAT from M/S Priya Ltd.


----------



## sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE (Feb 19, 2009)

HOLY JUPITER!!! nVIDIA 9800M GS in a laptop? I been searchin for 9600M GT and it's been so hard! Dell doesnt have it, HP has it in some models, Sony Vaio is too costly (but has it). BUT! Can anybody please temme how good a company MSI really is? To be frank I hadn't heard of it until the time I got on this forum. So they have good after sales service in India?

*MSI GT627 Gaming Notebook: *End User price $1099.99 - Spec: Intel P8400, 4GB DDR2-800 MEM, 7200RPM 320GB HDD, 15.4’ XSXGA+ (1680x1050), NV Geforce9800GS 1GB-DDR3, 11b/g/n wireless, Bluetooth, 6cell battery, DVD-multi, Vista Premium, Gaming Backpack

I think it's a pretty good deal if you can get it from the US or somethin.  You won't get ANYTHING close to this config in India for nearly the same amount.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2009)

hey there is the XPS 17 from dell for around a lakh that has 2 nvidia cards in SLI ....check that out too 

By the way how is zenith's aftersales service.....will it be a problme getting the laptop repaired if something goes wrong?


----------



## sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE (Feb 20, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey there is the XPS 17 from dell for around a lakh that has 2 nvidia cards in SLI ....check that out too
> 
> By the way how is zenith's aftersales service.....will it be a problme getting the laptop repaired if something goes wrong?



Man I don't think I know anybody who owns a Zenith laptop. I'd advise you to go for well-known international brands. I too have to buy a laptop. After extensive surveying, I've come to know that one would be better off gettin one from abroad. Damn they had a discount of $700+ on the XPS 1530 during the thanksgiving time in the US!! But I was broke back then. 

Question: Have Dell removed the XPS line and substituted it with the Studio XPS?? I can't find XPS 1530 on their website ANYWHERE! JEEZ! That'd mean there's no decent laptop in the 15" segment by Dell now! And that sucks! 




> hey there is the XPS 17 from dell for around a lakh that has 2 nvidia cards in SLI ....check that out too


Damn! I don't have that kinda money.  PLUS! I've seen the XPS 1730. It's HUMONGOUS! Believe me. They're tryin to sell it as a laptop when it actually is a DESKTOP cuz it's so freakin BIG! I don't think anybody can lug it around. It's ridiculous.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone who can tell me something about zenith's service? The config and price are too tempting .....if the support is good enough then zenith is the one to buy.....help....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 21, 2009)

guess zenith is not that popular ....... ....anyway moving back to the studio 15 from dell ...how is the ATI 4570 card graphics card ....and where can I check if the one dell is giving is DDR 2 or 3?

!!!! just found out that the ATI 4570 has just been released by AMD .....considering that the older Dell laptops had everything going for them but the graphics solution this is amazing.......Zenith ..you now have competition....


----------



## prakash.gourav (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah me too going for dell studio 15 on monday....


----------



## abhisheksohal (Feb 21, 2009)

Zenith support is as good as any other MNC's ..i have come in contact wid a guy who already has bought this laptop around a month back!! and he hasnt encountered any single problem till date...the laptop's working well ..hes played all the latest games at decent settings..like FarCry2, Gears of war, Gta 4 ..and all run absolutely smooth! 
Many other people are also thinking of buyin this laptop..check out other threads too(QnA, Reviews) ..so if u wanna buy a value for money product ..then i would suggest u go for zenith..I myself am buyin it for sure in the first week of march!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 21, 2009)

just saw the zenith laptop today .....the looks are pretty good ....and at 44 it sure is value for money.......can you please post the links to the other threads where this laptop is discussed .....baakiyon se bhi rai le li jaaye....

by the way here is the New dell studio 15

BASE	Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor P8600 (2.40GHz/ 1066 FSB/ 3MB Cache)	edit
OPERATING SYSTEM	Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium SP1 32 bit (English)	edit
SOFTWARE	Microsoft(R) Works (Including Microsoft(R) Home & Student 60 Days Trial Pre-installed)	edit
DELL SERVICE: HARDWARE MAINTENANCE	1 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis	edit
DISPLAY	15.6” 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™ and Built-in 2.0MP Web Cam	edit
OPTIONAL NOTEBOOK COLOUR KITS	Jet Black Colour with Black U-Trim	edit
MEMORY	3GB (1X1GB + 1X2GB) DDR2 SDRAM	edit
HARD DRIVE	320GB SATA Hard Drive	edit
OPTICAL DRIVE	Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities	edit
VIDEO CARD	512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570	edit
AUDIO SOLUTION	Integrated Stereo Sound with Subwoofer	edit
WIRELESS NETWORK CARD	Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 (802.11a/g/n) Half Mini-card	edit
BLUETOOTH MODULE	Dell(TM) Wireless 370 Bluetooth Module	edit
PALMREST OPTION	Silver Palmrest	edit
Accessorise My Dell
CARRYING CASES	No Case	edit
BATTERIES	6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery	edit
KEYBOARD	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)	edit

at 51 000 bucks


----------



## abhisheksohal (Feb 22, 2009)

@*izzikio_rage*
Here are the other threads:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106078
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106071
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105587
n i;ve also found one MSI GX630 ..and its got 9600GT but with amd processor..2 ghz QL-62 ..and 4gb ram..320 gb hd...and on  all international sites its for $800!! looks a better deal than even zenith! I saw the MSI india site..it was present there...but i couldnt find out its price in INR anywhere...have sent them a mail..should get to know it soon ..if they reply on time..


----------



## pickster (Feb 22, 2009)

abhisheksohal said:


> n i;ve also found one MSI GX630 ..and its got 9600GT but with amd processor..2 ghz QL-62 ..and 4gb ram..320 gb hd...and on  all international sites its for $800!! looks a better deal than even zenith! I saw the MSI india site..it was present there...but i couldnt find out its price in INR anywhere...have sent them a mail..should get to know it soon ..if they reply on time..



MSI india site sucks.
When you click on the products link, it goes back to their global site, so you dont get the products which are already available in India.
But they do order stuff for you, and the regional manager gave me an estimate of 4 weeks delivery time if i ordered MSI GT627.

IMP: Don't let the international prices fool you. Most of them are not applicable in India. If they sold their products in India at the international rates, I would get GT627 at around 70K. But instead I am getting it at 93K + VAT.


----------



## abhisheksohal (Feb 22, 2009)

93k and 70k is hell lot of a difference!!!And dunno maybe that GX630 might also cost much higher here then!!   I guess i'll have to be satisfied with the Zenith director plus ultra laptop then  ...but anyways ..i have emailed them and lets c wat price they quote for it here in india..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 22, 2009)

even the MSI GX 400 is above 70k bucks ....so its pretty much out of our price range....

*@abhisheksohal* : dude even the other threads had a lot of people who were skeptical about zenith.....and one of my friends had a really bad experience with Zenith desktop PCs...I talked to the dealer here too and he also assured me that the service will not be any problem, but you don't really expect a dealer to tell you that the service is bad ...do you?

still waiting for some feedback from someone who has encountered zenith service or heard about it.......

By the way do check out the dell studio 15 too.....the graphics card and processor are better than the zenith one ...so the question is that is the extra 7000 Rs worth the dell name and service.....(by the way someone pls post the benchmarks of the ATI 4570 card)


----------



## abhisheksohal (Feb 22, 2009)

@izzikio_rage
The cost of Studio 15 is 15k which is totally out of my budget!! Only if it were to be available at retail stores then I would have given it a second thought coz the guy from whom im gettin the zenith laptop has contacts with distributors and he can brng down the cost by about 4k..like the zenith one which im gettin for 40k from him..and i'll be satisfied with even the T6400 processor coz the HD4760 would make up for it .I configured it with this processor and rest the same config..came to around 48k, how much will be tax and delivery charges??And any idea if Dell studio 15 can be had at retail Dell stores?? And is there no option of getting the genuine windows vista?!? coz then the cost would come down by 3k-4k bucks more...is there no choice of jus gettin it w/o OS??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 22, 2009)

would love to hear of a way to remove Vista.... 

and the graphics card is HD 4570 ......which is still pretty good....

by the way retailers do stock dell.....guess you can ask your guy to check it out....


----------



## pickster (Feb 22, 2009)

AFAIK, you cant choose No OS option with companies like Dell/HP/Sony.
Although, Dell did offer the option of Ubuntu which obviously did not raise the costs of the laptop. But that was only on a few selected notebooks.

You can always call up Dell and request the Rep. to install Ubuntu or some other form of Linux instead of Vista.

EDIT: couldn't find any benchmarks for ATI HD 4570. Just a relative graph *here* which is BS.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 23, 2009)

The studio 15 unfortunately does not give the option of removing Vista ... 

@pickster : same here ...the card is so new that there are no reviews for it yet.....guess its wait and watch..

still waiting for some first hand experiences on Zenith's service....


----------



## abhisheksohal (Feb 23, 2009)

Cant we write to them personally and tell them not to include Vista??!!? 
This is too harsh if they dont give the option of not having genuine vista with the laptop! Thatz how MNC companies bully the customers..  !!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2009)

anyone with any new info on the ATI 4570? plus has anyone tried the new dell laptops with subwoofer? how is the sound ? .....also does the studio 15 have the ability to run a 5.1 speaker set? .......


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 27, 2009)

I got some feedbacks about the zenith service....its not too good....for home users having desktops they take forever to come and repair things ...same for corporate customers...plus the quality of their stuff is nowhere near that of MNCs ...so long term reliability is a big question ....I checked with friends in Jaipur , ujjain , and Delhi....

All in all I guess the extra money that dell is asking is worth it considering that there are no other options in this range ....specially with good graphics solutions...


----------



## sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE (Mar 2, 2009)

ssup people?

Well I kinda decided on the laptop I'm gonna buy. It's the HP Pavillion DV5-1135. Here's the spec:


Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz
3MB L2 cache
3GB (1GB+2GB) RAM
250GB 5400rpm HDD
15.4" WXGA high definition AG with BrightView infinity display
*nVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT* up to 1791MB total graphics memory with 512MB dedicated
I'm gettin it for AED3,899.00 in Dubai (that's Rs.53859.00). I think it's a pretty good deal since I could not find the 9600M GT in any laptop here. (*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9600M-GT.9449.0.html) The Dell XPS1530 comes with the 8600M GT and costs 58ks!!

*QUESTION: *How good is the HP after sales service? I have heard a LOT about HP laptop hardware failing right after the warranty expires. And after that the repair costs run into thousands to TENS of thousands!!  IS THAT TRUE?? Has any of you had any bad encounters with the HP service team??


----------



## desiibond (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ GO for it and opt for 3yr extended warranty.


----------



## abhisheksohal (Mar 2, 2009)

@sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE
Buy this HP laptop only if the exact same model is available in india...coz then its warranty won't be valid in India for sure. Even I was plannin to get an HP laptop last year from dubai thru a frnd...but then I made contact with HP support in India and they told me that warranty will be valid for their laptop only if the exact same model is available in India too...thatz why I had to cancel my plan
and one more thing...the batteries of HP laptops wear out soon...two of my friends have Hp pavilion laptops..and one of them has to run his laptop direct on power coz his battery has totally worn out...and the other one's battery only lasts a few minutes!! So thats all i can tell you..rest is up to u...

Can any1 tell me that is there any chance of fall in prices of laptops in march? Coz of excise duty cut?? coz it came in the paper the very next day after the government announced the 2% cut in excise duty ,that laptop and pc prices would fall a lil bit..but the next day i also read that they wont be affected coz laptops and pcs already had 8% excise duty!! Please help!
Also ,the guy whom im buyin my laptop from has told my dad that prices fall in march coz of the tax returns last date..and the distrubutors try to meet their sales targets..so they decrease the prices a bit...if any of the above has some chance then plz tell!! and if yes then by wat time will the prices fall!! ?? ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey abhishek ......the ATI 4570 supports directx  10.1 and shader model 4.1 ......I guess that makes it more future proof rather than a high 3d mark score .....but other than that after the performance review you gave I'm tempted to shift to zenith again......will keep you updated...


----------



## pickster (Mar 3, 2009)

@abhisheksohal
you might be right about the sucky HP batteries.
I have a HP notebook and the battery life sucks. Barely around 1 hr. And the laptop is not too old...

You know, for electronics, India sucks.
Companies don't release their new products here and when they do, the "new" products have become old cuz they released some newer products. And don't get me started with the prices. Dell, HP might be comparable, but other companies ask too much.

If you were in the US, you could get a much better laptop for 45K than what you will get here.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 4, 2009)

@pickster ....can't do anything about that.....but luckily dell and all are having almost simultaneous model launches across the globe.....so guess there is something to cheer there....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 7, 2009)

Just came across a comparison of the laptops in this price range ....its in this issue of CHIP (nope I'm still as loyal as ever to digit ...just got this issue) .....Theyve tested the dell studio 1555 almost the same config as our studio 15 except for a 2.53Ghz T series core 2 duo, 160GB 7200, and 2GB of ram (800MHZ) 

They say that the dell can run crysis at a cool 40 odd fps (medium settings, I guess). Will upload the exact scores later today


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 7, 2009)

sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE said:


> ssup people?
> 
> Well I kinda decided on the laptop I'm gonna buy. It's the HP Pavillion DV5-1135. Here's the spec:
> 
> ...



i think yes .... hp warrenty is bakwass... i dont like it it takes 2 month for the motherboard replacement .... my frd had a dell laptop hid motherboard got repalced within 2 week i think its the best after sales... which people dont consider soo i think dont ever buy hp... buy only dell what ever it costs & opt for a extended warrenty ... i think people have a budget and buy laptop which of the config of anyy company . ithink when u invest 40000 rs for more u need to get a good aftter sales service .. soo i think dell is recoommnded b me also


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 10, 2009)

The dell studio 15 gave a score of 5700 in 3d mark vantage and the 40 fps for crysis was in the performance setting ......


----------

